
Home to sacred Native American burial sites is being blown up for border wall - vanusa
https://www.wbtv.com/2020/02/09/arizona-national-monument-home-sacred-native-american-burial-sites-is-being-blown-up-border-wall/
======
Pete-Codes
that's gonna end well...

